# Applet schliessen?



## redman (7. Mai 2004)

hi,
mein applet ruft ein PHP-Skript auf, das Daten in eine DB schreibt.
nun soll das applet bei einem erfolgreichen schreiben in die DB geshlossen werden.

wie kann man ein applet kontrolliert schliessen??

mfg


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Mai 2004)

Hmm, ein Applet wird doch immer dann beendet, wenn die destroy()-Methode aufgerufen wird. Und die wird vom Browser aufgerufen, wenn man ihn schließt. Die stop()-Methode wird aufgerufen, wenn man eine neue Seite in den Browser läd, oder das Applet aus dem Anzeigebereich scrollt.
Könnte man nicht nach erfolgreicher Datenbank-Aktion eine andere Webseite aurfufen, die ein Beenden des Browsers vom Benutzer abfragt? Dabei werden auch diese Methoden vom Applet aufgerufen.


----------



## Donut (7. Mai 2004)

man könnte doch auch das Applet die Datenbank auf einen neuen Eintrag überprüfen lasse. Ist dieser vorhanden, wird  die Destroy()-Methode manuell aufgerufen.


----------



## redman (10. Mai 2004)

hi,
habs schon anders gelöst.

habe mal etwas drüber nachgedacht, und das dann einfach mal php überlassen.
es wird eine session id vergeben.
beim aufruf der letzten seite, schliesse ich die session, so muß dann der user beim klick auf den back-button sich neu einloggen.

mfg


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Mai 2004)

Das hätte also auch ein Applet übernehmen können. Bei klicken auf den Back-Button würde automatisch die start()-Methode des Applets aufgerufen werden. Aber nun hast Du es in PHP gelöst, auch gut. :wink:


----------

